# Rear Derailleur frame cracks



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

UPDATE: 13SEP2015

Just wanted to Give an update to everyone. After a bit of back and forth with LOOK USA and the main office in France..I finally got a new bike, and a nice upgrade at that. I requested that I get something other than a LOOK 586. A third bike frame that could have the same issues seemed unacceptable to me. So, I ended up getting a LOOK 695 frame, only having to pay for the ZED 2 crankset.

LOOK USA Customer Service was fantastic throughout the issue and helped a lot with resolving this. I still need to get a bike fit and have the Seat post cut to size. I just haven't had time.

Thanks for all the help everyone!





Well,

Before I get started, something similar happened to me back in 2012. 

Link: https://forums.roadbikereview.com/look/look-586-rear-derailleur-hangar-fail-289329.html

So, I just got back from a nice vacation to the dessert for 7 months, and brought my (if you read the above link) previously replaced LOOK 586 frame in to the shop to tune it up and swap out the rim for some Boyd Clinchers.

I get a call the next day and they tell me that the rear derailleur hangar area has a few small cracks. (note the crack at 8 o clock on the top screw on the bottom pic)









So, this bike/frame after finally getting a replacement from LOOK (Justin was a great help) I was on the road by November 2012. Since then the bike as not been crashed. It's been ridden, yes, as all bikes should be, but never mishandled. 

Now, please note as well, the bike shop I originally bought it from is now out of business (Cyclelife USA in Georgetown, DC). I took the bike to Freshbikes in Fairfax, Virginia.

The mechanic said this was a defect. His words not mine. I never would have noticed if they hadn't spotted it. I'm not out to get blood, but I would at least like to get some insight. This definitely is irritating, since this is the second rear derailleur issue in a few years on multiple frames.

I've messaged Justin, and emailed their CS, and have yet to get a reply (this was last week). Hopefully something comes through. I really enjoy the bike.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

It looks more like a defect than abuse to me, as it appears to have originated internally. A couple of questions: 

1. when was the original purchase?
2. what was the warranty under that original purchase?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Never mind - went and looked at the old thread. It looks like you bought the bike ~ 8/1/2012, and it had a 5 year warranty. In spite of the prior replacement, which gave you this frame, you should still be covered under that original warranty. Basically they replaced one defect with another.


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Never mind - went and looked at the old thread. It looks like you bought the bike ~ 8/1/2012, and it had a 5 year warranty. In spite of the prior replacement, which gave you this frame, you should still be covered under that original warranty. Basically they replaced one defect with another.


Well, let's hope that LOOK eventually emails me or Justin replies and can get me squared away.

This is pretty depressing. Was looking forward to riding a lot this spring and summer.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Deathmoney07 said:


> Well, let's hope that LOOK eventually emails me or Justin replies and can get me squared away.



Looks like Justin hasn't been on the forum in around a month. Maybe he will login and check this thread to give you a helping hand. But from the look of things, Look USA is no more as the transferred all sales, marketing and after sales service to Hawley LLC in Sparks, NV. So Justin could very well no longer be working for Look USA as Look USA is no more. Maybe he transferred over the Hawley LLC? 

Maybe try calling Hawley LLC and see if they can help with the warranty issue.


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

tranzformer said:


> Looks like Justin hasn't been on the forum in around a month. Maybe he will login and check this thread to give you a helping hand. But from the look of things, Look USA is no more as the transferred all sales, marketing and after sales service to Hawley LLC in Sparks, NV. So Justin could very well no longer be working for Look USA as Look USA is no more. Maybe he transferred over the Hawley LLC?
> 
> Maybe try calling Hawley LLC and see if they can help with the warranty issue.


Thanks for the heads up. I'll give em a call or email them. Thanks again.


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

So, I tried to email Hawley LLC based off their website, and gmail kept kicking back my email stating it was being flagged as spam. So, I messaged them on facebook, and after 10 hours received a message asking for my email address and stating that I would be contacted shortly. So far, it's been about 4 hours and I haven't seen anything in my inbox. I'll update as this process goes along. 

On the plus side, at least I got a reply from the Facebook message. Always a good sign.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Cool. Keep us updated regarding how Hawley LLC takes care of you during the warranty process. I'd give them at least 24-48 hours to get back to you.


----------



## rePhil (Jun 20, 2002)

Some contact info:

[email protected] 

Jeremy Holdway | Warranty & Technical Support
Hawley LLC |800.822.1980 ext 3007 | 775-284-7477
650 Vista Blvd Ste 300 | Sparks, NV 89434
Hawley
Look Cycle - Clipless pedals and carbon bikes


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Jeremy is exactly who emailed me after getting my email via their facebook page. So far the communication has been consistent and pleasant! He has emailed his counterpart in France. I had to send him a few more pics, as well as info regarding the initial purchase, original frame replacement, etc. 

overall, I'm glad to have this ball rolling. Hopefully this gets squared away soon.


----------



## Deathmoney07 (Aug 26, 2012)

Update at the top. Hawley USA is great, FYI.


----------

